# axel bolt size?



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i've changed it many times but i usually rent it from oriely's but im gonna borrw it from a friend that goes to tech school ,but was wondering wat the size for the axel bolt was. thanks


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

StevenLK said:


> i've changed it many times but i usually rent it from oriely's but im gonna borrw it from a friend that goes to tech school ,but was wondering wat the size for the axel bolt was. thanks


axle nut = 32mm, torque to 145 - 203 ft.lbs.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

thanks jp . . .


----------



## nhladky (Mar 10, 2005)

StevenLK said:


> thanks jp . . .


Note to wrench turner, you will want to make sure your 32 mil or 1 1/4 inch socket is a deep socket, otherwise you will have a difficult time keeping it on the nut while trying to break the stock 150 ft/lb axel bolt loose. 
Make sure you have either a good breaker bar, or an impact wrench.
Good luck!


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

nhladky said:


> N
> Make sure you have either a good breaker bar, or an impact wrench.
> Good luck!


a 3-4 ft section of steel pipe works well, and is much cheaper than an impact wrench(should you not have one)


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

thanks. but after he brought it home and we workd on it friday afternoon we figured out he dint hav the deep socket. so we just went ahead and rented it at Autozone. for $16. ...


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

StevenLK said:


> thanks. but after he brought it home and we workd on it friday afternoon we figured out he dint hav the deep socket. so we just went ahead and rented it at Autozone. for $16. ...


Here's a whole set for $20 (usually $16 on sale) - Sizes: 10, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 24, 27, 30, 32mm:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=34683


----------

